# il trench!



## Minerva (8 Settembre 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HiOhPifM0Yk&feature=related


----------



## Mari' (8 Settembre 2011)

Con questo video  alludi a qualcuno? :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (8 Settembre 2011)

ehm ..
comunque ho sempre adorato l'ispector cluseau della sureté


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Settembre 2011)

Il suo migliore film era "Hollywood Party" ... 

[video=youtube;oVDv_DuxoOE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oVDv_DuxoOE[/video]


----------



## Minerva (8 Settembre 2011)

è vero!
quanto mi ha fatto ridere peter sellers: gli sono veramente grata


----------

